# generators



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

Hi there, has anyone got a generator installed on their 747-2. We have just bought a 2003 model and it has got a seperate mains connector for the generator and seperate sockets inside marked generator - is this usual as we thought that you would just plug your generator into the normal mains plug. The van has a lot of technical stuff on it like Sat Nav - Oyster satallite dish - solar panels etc etc, and we wondered if this was the reason.
We dont have a generator at the moment - and wondered if we needed anything different for this type of set up
Any advice appreciated.


----------

